

Ask HN: Gradients in UI Design? - lettergram

I have reviewed a few online resources, and conducted a survey from a few friends who have done UI design and took art&#x2F;design courses.<p>There seems to be an interesting split, many of my of the users I surveyed using my application enjoy the UI design. On the other hand, many of the designers hate my UI design and say it is horrible.<p>In all honesty, I am not attached either way and just want the best application i can make.<p>That being said, what are some of your opinions?<p>Here is the UI design:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;synaptitude.me&#x2F;blog&#x2F;wp-content&#x2F;uploads&#x2F;2015&#x2F;01&#x2F;brainbeats-app.png<p>The design was tossed together in an afternoon, so feel free to be harsh if you want.
======
PaulHoule
If the users like it, ignore the designers.

The substantive flaw I see in that screenshot is that not enough space is
allocated to show all the data in the table.

What makes MY eyes bleed is the neuron graphic at the bottom.

------
builtbybalance
Honestly this will depend on your users.

Users will end up paying for the software. Designers will be well designers.

You could also do some sort of "skins" feature on your app and please
everyone.

